# Zentrieren eines Videos in FF und IE



## Sazuko (17. September 2007)

Hallo ihr Hilfebietenden

mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe ganz schick n Code für das Einbinden eines Videos


```
<object id="MediaPlayer" width="400" height="350" classid="CLSID:22D6f312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95" standby="Loading Windows Media Player components..." type="application/x-oleobject" codebase="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=6,4,7,1112">

<param name="filename" value="http://www.internet-medium.eu/lpl_records/giga/Giga_2006-03-07_Hoch.wmv">
<param name="Showcontrols" value="True">
<param name="autoStart" value="True">

<embed type="application/x-mplayer2" src="http://www.internet-medium.eu/lpl_records/giga/Giga_2006-03-07_Hoch.wmv" name="MediaPlayer" width="400" height="350"></embed>

</object>
```

Soweit so gut alles in Ordnung aber sobald man sich das Beispiel Video dann mal im Opera oder Firefox ansieht merkt man das er das Video nicht in die angegebenen Größen anpasst sondern nur den Teil des Videos zeigt den das Feld mit den width und height angeben abdeckt.
Wie kann ich das so ändern das er das Viedo so wie im IE an die größe des Felds anpasst? Hab iwas vom Viewpoint und so gelesen bin damit aber nich kla gekommen. Wär nice wenn mir den jemand so umstellen könnt das es so angezeigt wird wie ich es beschrieben hab.
Hoffe man konnte mich verstehen.

Greez
Sazuko

*// EDIT*

Falls irgentetwas unverständlich sein sollte bitte ich darum das gefragt wird... stehe Rede und Antwort :]


----------



## tom87 (18. September 2007)

versuchs mal mit prozentangaben bei width/height.


----------



## Sazuko (18. September 2007)

Bin damit nich weiter gekommen und ich sitze jetz schon seit 2 Stunden am rumprobieren mit deiner Idee... schade... wenn es gehen sollte hab ich nich geschafft.

Also vllt muss ich was im CSS einfügen da steht was von id=Mediaplayer im Code... kp

http://sazuko2.sa.ohost.de/ishow.php Wenn ihr FF oder Opara habt könnt ihr euch da gleich mal mein Problem visualisieren! Ich weiß langsam wircklich nicht mehr was ich tun kann >>

Ich hätte gern das das Video, das größer ist als die eingestellte Bildfäche des Players, auf die Bildfläche des Players verkleinert wird! Sie wie is im IE funktioniert eben auch im FF und Opera.


----------



## tom87 (18. September 2007)

sers,

also in der arbeit hab ich ie mit ff verglichen und jetzt daheim ie mit opera (ff öffnet bei mir 
daheim das viedo nicht?!). bei allen browsern hat es jedes mal gleich ausgesehen.:suspekt:

ciao tom

edit: ok jetzt weiß ich was du meinst..... war aber bis grad eben bei mir nicht so.....


----------



## Sazuko (18. September 2007)

Sohh sehr schön...

also neues Stand ist dieser: ich habe mal ein anderes Beispielvideo genommen und damit ist Opera schon etwas netter... ich kann da die Breite einstellen wie ich es mag egal welche px länge ich angebe an Breite zieht er das Video in die entsprechende Länge.

Nur mit der Höhe will er wieder nicht.
Hab es euch mal auf http://sazuko2.sa.ohost.de/ishow2.php hochgeladen.
Der Code ist davon dieser:


```
<div align="center"><img src="Bilder/ueberschriften/Show.jpg" width="393" height="30" border="0" alt=""></div>
<br>
<br>
<b>Optimiert auf Internetexplorer.</b><br>
<br>

<object width="400" height="400" classid="CLSID:22D6f312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95" standby="Loading Windows Media Player components..." type="application/x-oleobject" codebase="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=6,4,7,1112">

<param name="filename" value="http://www.solarresearch.org/Wisosteuer1997.wmv">
<param name="Showcontrols" value="True">
<param name="autoStart" value="True">

<embed type="application/x-mplayer2" src="http://www.solarresearch.org/Wisosteuer1997.wmv" name="MediaPlayer" width="400" height="400"></embed>

</object>
<br>
<br>
<b>Info:</b><br>
<b>-</b>&nbsp;Doppelklick auf die Ansichtsfläche um <u>Fullscreenmodus</u> zu aktivieren.<br>
<b>-</b>&nbsp;Der <u>Ladeverogang</u> kann etwas Zeit beanspruchen und ist abhänigig von der Internetanbindung und den Computerspezifikationen.<br>
<br><br><br><br>
```
Achja das die Überschrift nicht lädt liegt am falschen Namen... ist ja aber auch egal!


----------



## Maik (18. September 2007)

Hi,

bei einer Breite von 400px besitzt der Film bei mir eine Höhe von 320px ;-)

Mit height="365" (incl. Controlbar) sieht's bei mir auf einem Win2k-System in den genannten Browsern einheitlich aus.


----------



## Sazuko (18. September 2007)

Sehr komisch denn bei mir sieht das ganze jetzt so aus take a look...

Also im Opera und FF aber im IE gehts richtig. 
In dem Player ist das Bild dann gezogen auf die Breite und Höhe.... bei euch anders?
Okay habs jetz rausgefunden scheint so als ob das bei sogut wie jedem anders angezeigt wird! Ich versteh es einfach nicht wieso is son Video einzufügen so schwer man.
Kann doch nich wahr sein....

http://www.giga.de/live/ Dort wird das Video in einem externen Mediaplayer geöffnet. Weiß da vllt jemand wie es geht? Vllt ha  ich da nicht so die Schwierigkeiten mit den Browsern!


----------

